# ENET Coding Cable



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Ask away about building an F-Series (F01, F10, F25, F30 etc.) coding cable so you too can smack your head against the wall trying to get modules altered.

I'll post the pictures I have when I get home and the next cable I make I'll take detailed pictures as I progress through the build. That being said, there are many here that have built their own cables without any issues.

http://www.amazon.com/OBDII-Cable-J1962M-Open-144505/dp/B000SBGVBS

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6858500&postcount=931

I'm not building cables at the moment. I'm travelling too much to guarantee timeframes etc.

Sean


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

I've built two cables, the first one only worked when the network saw a 10mbps connection, if it connected at 100mbps I wasn't able to get a VIN (and it's random what speed it will connect). The second cable with similar parts and same type resistor connects at 100mbps and gets a VIN every time. Have you experienced this? I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong on the first cable, I already tried checking the connections and replacing the resistor but it acts the same.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

itschase,

Exactly the same resistor? Have you taken a multimeter to the resistor to be sure it's registering the correct ohm rating? Is it making wild swings or is it stable at its ohm rating?

Did you possibly slice one of the pairs? Not completely through but enough to cause the cable to lose data packets at 100mpbs?

Does the cable show any signs of excessive strain? Possible bad crimp in the RJ-45?

I haven't seen any issues with the cables I've built thus far. I've had to ditch a few resistors, but I check them before I solder them on. So far I haven't had any significant issues that weren't created by the owner of the cable.

Sean


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

I know some people are against paying for enet cables, but I did because I didn't feel like sourcing parts and pulling out my soldering iron and multimeter. And honestly while I can solder I didn't want to take a chance plugging my ****ty handywork into my $80,000 car or $2000 laptop. Anyway I wanted to mention my good experience with codecard.lt.

Here is the cable I bought from them: http://www.codecard.lt/electronics/...f02-f10-remote-coding-services-/prod_651.html

It was not cheap at $55 (including shipping), but what I got from them is as nice as any computer cable I have ever had. It is very solid and well made. It has worked flawlessly for coding my car, with no errors whatsoever.

The only downside was shipping from Lithuania took a couple of weeks, but my patience was well worth it.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Alternatively you can also request one from Sean (Imsw1-master of cables!) I bought around three cables from him solid and heavy duty


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

+1. I bought a cable off Sean also and also made a couple myself, but I kept the original one he made for me a while back before this whole e-Sys blew up! He does make some nice cables and for those that want it grounded, his is!


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

+2 Sean's cables are awesome! I received mine from Sean trough DreamCar and Sean truly did a great job with it.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

+3 bought a cable for Sean for 25 bucks and got it in 2 days. The cable looks like its from the factory he did a great job on it. I'm very grateful he sold me one.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

ImSW1 said:


> For those of you wondering, I charge $25.00 delivered through USPS.
> Sean


I bought the parts for building the cable and ended up just under $20. Sean, you are a class act for doing this for that little money. Nothing but class. itschase did mine for me and watching his soldering talents I have no doubt I could have easily messed this up.

The guys that are coding for free, building cables for free or for a small (very small fee) are what makes this such a great place. I am practicing coding and when (& if) I can get to the point I am comfortable doing others cars, I'll pitch in. I am not quite there yet, but that's another story.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I just want everyone to know that you can get your cables from anywhere you want, it doesn't hurt my feelings 

I would prefer that everyone build their own cables, but that's just not going to happen. I'll keep building cables until we have a reliable source that sells them for a resonable price (sorry $50 is NOT reasonable). I have reliable information that we'll have some additional cable suppliers in the very near future.

I finished my cable build "how-to" so here it is for your use. It's attached to this and the original post. If you want to post the "how-to" on another site, feel free, do with it as you please.

Sean


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Wow that's one hell of a DIY for the cable, Sean. Thank you so much, I'm sure it will be appreciated by many others. I will also post this on the other forum later today so they too can take the benefits of doing this themselves


----------



## fazooley (Jun 15, 2012)

Def interested in getting 2 of these cables from Sean since they come with such high praise. Looking forward to placing my order

Frankie


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I too have stock of ENET cables, PM me in case you need them.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

Sean are you still selling the ENET cables? I've PMed in case you are.

April1 do you still have the cables? I'd be interested in purchasing one off your hands.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

If Sean doesn't have, I can ship one to you. PM me in case you need one.


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

April1 PMed you


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

Just in case no one is aware, april1 makes an excellent cable also... Looks nothing like a homemade cable and looks factory... He is also in the USA, but he did ship to me in Canada for a few bucks extra for shipping....

As with what others have said, for those making cables and sharing their talents to assist members here is fantastic... Very useful forum here in coding and the general f10 forums both....

Thanks to everyone who has contributed....

Tk


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

April1 payment sent.


----------



## SirNicholas (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm interested as well. Sent PMs to Sean and April1.

Thanks guys!

(I might try making one myself, but I'd rather not mess it up and risk any damage to the car)


----------



## ziff73 (May 18, 2012)

any reason why i couldn't use the following cable and add the necessary RJ-45 connection and resistor at the other end?

it even has the cable pin placements by color.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SBGVBS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A1C2436WDJ39HA

thanks


----------

